# Eddy Curry Update



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Helped out at Chicago Track event today.
Upset with reporters bothering him about how the negotiations are going.
Does not like the free agent process and waiting to see how everything turns out.
Chicago is the place that he wants to be.
Is focusing on getting in shape and adding some post moves.
Did not look out of shape in the clip.
Is not upset that the Bulls haven't locked him up yet.


Via Fox 32 Chicago News.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw the broadcast -- more importantly, what are Sloth's deep, deep undercover sources saying about the situation?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I saw the broadcast -- more importantly, what are Sloth's deep, deep undercover sources saying about the situation?


I'm not at liberty to share everything, but I'll share one thing.

He had some good home cooking chicken from his mama today.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> I'm not at liberty to share everything, but I'll share one thing.
> 
> He had some good home cooking chicken from his mama today.


Does she soak the chicken in buttermilk before battering and frying? Good God, man, please say its so. Its really the only way to do chicken right.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Does she soak the chicken in buttermilk before battering and frying? Good God, man, please say its so. Its really the only way to do chicken right.


Nope, because of Eddy's heart, they don't want to risk it. No frying it. Just grill it and use seasoning, thats the way you do chicken. Its much healthier that way. 

He also likes a steak, and some burgers off the grill.

No hotdogs for him though, no more of that.

Actually what he eats a lot of is a lot of fine breads. Throw in some wine for the heart.

See when people say that Eddy will resort to his old ways, thats not the case. He is much more mature, and had a lifestyle change. He's not throwing suits in a pile and sitting in his apartment naked because he didn't know he had to clean them while eating popeyes chicken like another highschooler from that draft. Eddy's a nice young man. 

See, what we have to be looking at is that its the best case for Eddy to get a max contract. If Eddy gets a max contract, all the people in his life may get some money from him, now I'm down towards the bottom of his list, but if he throws money my way as a result of him getting the max, it might make positive changes for bbb.net in the future.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

But TomB#1, I'm not against cooking chicken that way. Go cook some chicken for me and mail it to my house in a refrigerated box and I'll reheat it and eat it and enjoy it. Now that brings up my next point. Will there be any Carsons Ribs contest next year? Unfortunately I didn't win when we had it for the 03-04 season, but I really would have enjoyed it if I won. Hopefully we can do that again, I really could go for some Carson's.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He is coming to Atlanta for Thursday & Friday.

I think he has his heart set on Chicago, and I don't believe Atlanta is going to make him an offer. Or at least, the offer Eddy is looking for.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Actually what he eats a lot of is a lot of fine breads. Throw in some wine for the heart.


I hope you're making this up, sloth.

I'm not a doctor, but everything I've ever heard or read is that alchohol is bad for the heart muscle. Wine is supposed to be beneficial in keeping the plumbing clear-- but that's not Eddy's problem. His problem, as I understand it, is with the heart muscle itself. I can't believe any doctors that have seen Eddy would recommend he drink alchohol in moderation to help his condition.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

OT: TomB#1, have you ever tried "beer-in-the-butt chicken?"

Its good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That's a rather personal question...:eek8:



Actually, I have made beer can chicken many times, with excellent results.

I use 3/4 of a can of beer, and add lemon and orange slices, some garlic and onion and a couple of sprigs of rosemary to the can.

I even got a couple of "chicken standers" from some kitchen gadget store, to make the whole beer can chicken cooking process easier.

However, since I got the turkey fryer, I haven't gone back to beer can chicken in a while.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's a rather personal question...:eek8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mom does something similar to that too.

We also have the chicken/can stander too.

OT: Funniest/Saddest thing involving using beer for cookie....My mom was using Sam Adams for beer brats. And my dad let her. Who cooks with Sam Adams?

Maybe its just me...since I am a broke college student, we(my friends and I) usually go for cheap beer...Leinenkugels is our "good" beer(Honey Weiss is prety good)....but I cannot imagine spending whatever it costs for Sam Adams and cooking with it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

^ Nice pic. I suddenly have developed a craving for it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Vintage said:


> My mom does something similar to that too.
> 
> We also have the chicken/can stander too.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use Sam for brats, but I have used good beer for cooking, if it seems appropriate. For instance, I have used boch beer in my chili, for extra flavor (I always make chili with beer, instead of water).

I have a recipe I haven't tried yet that is a chocolate cake made with Chimay trappist ale, served with Guinness ice cream on the side.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I wouldn't use Sam for brats, but I have used good beer for cooking, if it seems appropriate. For instance, I have used boch beer in my chili, for extra flavor (I always make chili with beer, instead of water).
> 
> I have a recipe I haven't tried yet that is a chocolate cake made with Chimay trappist ale, served with Guinness ice cream on the side.



Beer for chili instead of water?

Never tried that. Ill have to try that sometime.

That cake and ice cream idea doesn't sound bad either...


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I have a recipe I haven't tried yet that is a chocolate cake made with Chimay trappist ale, served with Guinness ice cream on the side.


 :drool:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think i just threw up in my mouth a little.....


so, an attempt to get this thread going in an entirely new direction:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sneed/cst-nws-sneed14.html




> *I spy . . .*
> 
> ... Chicago Bulls big man *Eddie Curry* getting inked at the Chicago Tattoo Co. on Belmont last week.



hmmm. wonder what he got done?! "show me the money" tattooed across his forehead?! ok, _totally kidding._

:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little.....
> 
> 
> so, an attempt to get this thread going in an entirely new direction:
> ...



He said he saw Eddie Curry.

We are ok.

He did not see Eddy Curry.

I didn't realize we had already signed his cousin. Probably a good move. Same genes, same size, probably same skill.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hmmm. wonder what he got done?! "show me the money" tattooed across his forehead?! ok, _totally kidding._
> 
> :laugh:


Perhaps he was offering a tribute to his long lost friend, Marcus Fizer.


----------

